# DSOL Rave Coffee mystery bean



## coffeechap

Please place your thoughts about this months offering on this thread, the beans were rosted yesterday so need to rest for at least 5 days preferably 7 - 10 but up to you!! the last offering from rave were at their best 10 days plus but we shall see about these ones. Please give your feedback as Rob is really keen to see what you think about these. Above all I hope you all enjoy this months DSOL......


----------



## Daren

Can't wait! Thanks Chap :thumbup:


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I've a couple of bags to get through so they should be perfectly rested when I get to them.


----------



## ronsil

Mine arrived this morning - Many thanks Dave:good:


----------



## MarkyP

Mine arrived this morning too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Just turned up. Thanks.


----------



## bignorry

mine here also ,now I know how dfk felt with all that jampit ,7kg of various beans stacked on my worktop .

should be an interesting month.


----------



## Charliej

Mine arrived this morning not got as much as you Norry only 3kg lol with a kg of jampit to arrive when its back in stock.


----------



## Daren

Mine was sitting on my worktop when I got home from work 5 mins ago


----------



## CamV6

Yep, mine arrived aswell. Thanks Dave:drink:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mine here . In the cupboard to rest


----------



## Xpenno

What's the deal with the mystery beans? I couldn't see anything on the Rave website...


----------



## Charliej

My current problem seems to be Bean Acquisition Disorder lol. The OH is taking riding lessons not far away from Cedar Farm where Roberts and Co have their roastery and cafe so we have been popping in there for a drink and have got to know the people at Roberts, and know they keep telling me if they have anything special roasted at the moment, like yesterday I came away with 250g of Peruvian Tunki roasted fairly darkly and not something that is usually on sale was done for a trade customer.


----------



## Daren

Xpenno said:


> What's the deal with the mystery beans? I couldn't see anything on the Rave website...


You won't see it on their website. It's a Coffee forum exclusive!! Coffeechap worked his magic to get them. Have a look at the Darker Side Of Life (DSOL) thread for details.


----------



## coffeechap

They are a mystery until the end of the month when all will be revealed, but this is something new from rave so a bit of an exclusive so far.


----------



## Daren

This is what your missing....


----------



## Xpenno

Ok, is it still possible to sign up? If so then I'm in!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Got mine through this morning, also sitting in the cupboard. Cheers Dave


----------



## RvB

Got mine this morning too. Thanks very much coffechap.


----------



## Jollybean

Mine's here too. Will try to resist until next weekend but as I enjoyed the last offering from Rave so much I doubt I will make it. Thanks Dave


----------



## reneb

Mine arrived yesterday too, many thanks Dave. Really looking forward to trying these as I've really liked the Rave beans I've had so far, particularly the jampit.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Mine arrived too. Thanks Dave.


----------



## coffeechap

Try to resist guys as Rob really wants them to rest for at least 5 days


----------



## bignorry

Feel this time I can stay back from the dark side .

Oh ...... the new bags,must open


----------



## Daren

bignorry said:


> Feel this time I can stay back from the dark side .
> 
> Oh ...... the new bags,must open


Don't do it.... Be strong bignorry.... Use the force.

Only a few days to go


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Don't do it.... Be strong bignorry.... Use the force.
> 
> Only a few days to go


Where is the picture of your beautiful grinder that these lovely beans will get mashed through ( or is that gently caressed)


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Where is the picture of your beautiful grinder that these lovely beans will get mashed through ( or is that gently caressed)


So much caressing! The pictures just don't do it justice and it's such an improvement on my old grinder. My wife says I love it more than her (I'm not going to respond).

I'm collecting something shiny at the forum members day so will try and get done better photos of the new pairing then... Chap - you've done me proud! Thanks for all your help. Now stop making me spend money on lovely things!! (Unless the are really nice then do me know)


----------



## jeebsy

Where did you get your timer from? That's a lovely finish on your grinder too.


----------



## Daren

Thanks Jeebsy.

The timer is a magnetic cheepy from fleabay. It does the job perfectly. Its like this one > http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141051281688

The paint is a metallic grey and has subtle silvery sparkles that match our worktop. The picture doesn't do it justice. The important thing is the Mrs likes it :thumbup:


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Beans arrived today, thanks for organising this


----------



## coffeechap

Not sure mine should look like this!! But it is cool

View attachment 3588


----------



## Daren

That's not fair! Where's Daren's brand?

Is that a picture of Russell Brand in the middle?


----------



## coffeechap

yes, bit of fun from vicky at rave


----------



## Spukey

You do sound like him Dave, hahaha


----------



## CamV6

Haha, that's brilliant dave, living the dream !


----------



## Mrboots2u

All very quiet on here . Can't believe how good everyone is being and leaving the beans alone !


----------



## coffeechap

Stop it boots let them wait to get the best out of it...........


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Stop it boots let them wait to get the best out of it...........


Ha ha I've left mine well alone , I'm a good mr boots ! I am just very impressed by everyone's will power.


----------



## Daren

The wait is killing me.... I checked the roast date again today as I was "sure" they must be ready by now!







I've been checking the date three times a day and the roast date hasn't changed?

Only another week to go


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

A week? Friday will be safe to go at them. Then you can drink until you're shaking like a crapping dog.


----------



## Charliej

I'm ok for now anyway got my 500g of Rave's Rwanda Impala which I'm loving(see my thread for details) 250g of the berry,berry fudge and 250g of Roberts and Co Peruvian Tunki they did as a special order for a client and let me have some, and with my kg of Jampit on the way I guess I'm ok for now lol.


----------



## Daren

geordie-barista said:


> A week? Friday will be safe to go at them.


Friday it is then











> Then you can drink until you're shaking like a crapping dog.










 Great image in my mind now!


----------



## 4085

Diped into mine this morning. I know it is too early to really tell. Nothing wonderful, but I have a sixth sense that in another week this will be really quite a nice coffee. So, will drink this first bag, and make myself wait. 4 more kilos of Jampit turned up yesterday so coffee heaven here I come!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've held off for now but will try them tomorrow as I have resorted to Sainsburys beans. I think anything will taste like nectar after this.


----------



## Yes Row

In Turkey , again, hard life!

My beans will be well rested as not back until next Tuesday

Looking forward to trying them


----------



## Nimble Motionists

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've held off for now but will try them tomorrow as I have resorted to Sainsburys beans. I think anything will taste like nectar after this.


Intentionally punny?


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooo this a tough one to get dialled in. Go finer on this as it needs a finer grind. Pulled four shots this morning and found that this pulls best at 14 grams in 15 vst. Cuts well in low volume milk drinks no more than 4 oz of milk. Complex flavours but still too early to evaluate


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'd gone the other way to begin with. My first attempt choked although it was probably down to my nutation technique that I've yet to perfect.

This mornings shot was in the right ball park. 18 g in 27.5g out in 25secs. Agreed that a bit early yet. To me it had hints of smoke and nuts, but its only the first decent shot I've had (and I drank a vat of wine last night!!!! So taste buds completely screwed!)

I did notice that the puck was on the wet side so may well have a play about with the dose.

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## Mrboots2u

So bit quiet on here at the moment . Not opened mine yet , got the choice t open it tomorrow when the rave signature runs out the hopper or save for a few days more . What do you think guys?


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Ooooo this a tough one to get dialled in. Go finer on this as it needs a finer grind. Pulled four shots this morning and found that this pulls best at 14 grams in 15 vst. Cuts well in low volume milk drinks no more than 4 oz of milk. Complex flavours but still too early to evaluate


You need a decent grinder mate. The Mythos smacked it straight on the head!


----------



## bignorry

Im going to wait until mid week, going by the current posts.

As an aside glad you got all the Jampit dfk as Im now hooked on Fudge.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm going to wait into next week as well now as well. Especially as I've only the guest subscription so not as much to play with


----------



## Mrboots2u

bignorry said:


> Im going to wait until mid week, going by the current posts.
> 
> As an aside glad you got all the Jampit dfk as Im now hooked on Fudge.


Yep that fudge is a nice blend for milk , been through quite a bit recently .

I cracked tho , and opened a bag this morning . Took CC's advice , ground it finer, did 14g in a 15g vst. First one came out nice,little bit of channeling in the bottomless PF , my palette is illiterate but here goes.

Aroma out of the bag, smoky, first shot , dark chocolate , perhaps with a hint of cherry to it ? Didnt get any real smokiness as I sipped the espresso . Had a flat white in a 5 oz cup , cut through nice, became a lot smoother than I had anticipated in a nice way . Again with same dark chocolate , cherry notes . I think would work well in a piccolo , so am going to give that a go in a bit .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Upped my dose to 15g in a 15 vst. Gone a little to fine I think this time , or perhaps my nutating technique is letting me down . Little over extracted as espresso but still very nice when used in flat white . Tomorrows another day , if not too embarrassing I might put a clip up of an extraction .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Half way through my first bag. 15.5 in a 15 vst this time . Went a little bit coarser than last night. Upped the dose as a drinking 5.5 cup oz milk drink today ,and felt needed just a bit more to punch through. Got a real good one this time, lovely in a flat white, deep choco, not overly smoky , slight hint of nut and cherry .

It's a subtle taste , as opposed to the big bold darker roasts , but am enjoying it. After this bag is gone , am gong to leave the other Til later in the week . I sense that a long rest will bring different layers .


----------



## MarkyP

I've been having a few problems getting used to the new setup but after 30 minutes with Reiss this morning I'm back flying!

15.8g in to about 34g out in 27 seconds.

To my uneducated palette there are very subtle flavours going, couldn't make them out at first but there is definitely a nutty aftertaste!


----------



## jonners

I've been using 15-16g in, around 24g out. Agree with others on the chocolate/cherry/nut flavours, v.pleasant as espresso or americano for me.


----------



## ronsil

A couple of my posts seem to have disappeared from the thread.

Glenn is investigating.

I have already described the beans as reminding me of Black Forest Gateau circa 70s/80s. Chocolate, black cherries, vanilla with nuts. Needing a much finer grind.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Had my first one this evening. 18g in and around 28g out in 27s. Definitely hits me with smokiness. One of those where you need to know what it's like so you can look to pick up the subtle flavours on the 2nd shot


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> Had my first one this evening. 18g in and around 28g out in 27s. Definitely hits me with smokiness. One of those where you need to know what it's like so you can look to pick up the subtle flavours on the 2nd shot


It's bacon bits , creme egg and jelly babies isn't it







?


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm not getting that.... creme egg isn't in season at present


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm not getting that.... creme egg isn't in season at present


Try harder ,you clearly under extracting then.......


----------



## Geordie Boy

Today i pulled it at a lower pressure on the Strega and only got a little smokiness with more of the subtle cherry coming through


----------



## Yes Row

Flat white today. 20g extraction in 30s into 6oz of milk absolutely lovely (wife in total agreement). We found it had very light smokiness but overwhelming a fudge taste, this was enhanced by excellently steamed velvety sweet milk, even if I say so myself!

Will be trying Espresso tomorrow as working from home all day


----------



## Mrboots2u

On my second bag now , getting a hint of smokeyness but not unpleasant or overpowering , smoother than I thought it would be ( still flat whites with crappy latte art here


----------



## Daren

I also had a flat white today. 15g in a 15g VST - 27 secs for 26g shot. Served in a 5oz cup filled with skimmed steamed milk.

I think I must have a fairly unrefined pallet (I do have the beginnings of a cold). I picked up the smokeyness. No fudge though. It was lovely and I'll be doing the same tomorrow to see what flavours I can pick out.


----------



## bubbajvegas

I've just cracked into it today after my hols so had plenty of rest,I likey  not picked up any flavours as such but it's a good strong coffee,plenty of guts and body,great tiger striping,look forward to fine tuning and opening up some specific flavours...fave style is a short long black...really rich velvety drink


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Pulled a 28g shot from 16g in 25 secs. Smoke and strong cherry. There seemed a slight dark choc bitterness too, but couldn't pick out anything else. Seems to have really come on in the last day.

My nutation technique is still causing slight channeling, small bore hole in puck which is also a bit wet. Think I may up dose change basket and go back to WDT to see how I get on.


----------



## coffeechap

It is great to see the DSOL people posting and good to see that they waited on this one, am away at mo but really looking forward to tucking into this when I get back


----------



## urbanbumpkin

bubbajvegas said:


> I've just cracked into it today after my hols so had plenty of rest,I likey  not picked up any flavours as such but it's a good strong coffee,plenty of guts and body,great tiger striping,look forward to fine tuning and opening up some specific flavours...fave style is a short long black...really rich velvety drink


Hey Bubba

How do you make a short long black? How does this differ from a long black.....apart from being shorter!!


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Beans arrived today, tried as a macchiato, first impression, albeit after a celebratory dinner and drinks out, powerful smokey enjoyable.


----------



## bubbajvegas

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hey Bubba
> 
> How do you make a short long black? How does this differ from a long black.....apart from being shorter!!


It's just shorter mate,2-4oz water to shot,find its a lot more velvety and with more mouthfeel than a long black,

I suppose people may say why not just have the espresso then... Well I find that you can open up the flavours a bit more with a little dilution especially as it gets cooler,give it a shot...only costs a little extra in water,looool


----------



## MarkyP

These do seem to benefit from the rest, they seem to be getting better and better...

15.9g in 24g out in 27s.

Again not picking up some of the flavours that others are but it's extremely drinkable in milk. I'm still getting the nutty aftertaste as well.

All-in-all a very likeable bean!


----------



## billcoxfam

We really enjoyed the first bag in flat whites but now, after a bit longer resting, this bean is producing exceptional espresso.

I generally prefer a little milk in my coffee but this suits my palate as espresso.

16g in, 26g out in 23 seconds. Smooth, no bitterness, masses of rich dark crema. Dark chocolate which lingers.

I look forward to learning the identity of the bean.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I tried it as a short long black this morning . 4oz of water, no milk, lovely. I don't normally drink coffee this way , but after seeing comments on here and coffee diva thread ,and bubbas clip of making one on his bosco.I'd though I'd give it a go too. Lingering taste , slight cherry , dark chocolate . Nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried it in an 18g VST today. 18g in 29.5g out in 25secs. Drank it as an espresso, I thought it had a much stronger choc flavour to it without the cherry or smoke compared to the lower doses 14g-16g.

Although very drinkable to me it seemed a bit flatter compared to the lower dose.

I drank a second shot same dose and output with milk and thought it was fantastic. Great choc and a slight nutty taste. Nut nuts!


----------



## Yes Row

20g in VST approx 35g out in 33s and into a cortada, really nice a lot smokier than a flat white and real bitter choc flavours ( I think slight fudge undertones as well, but proper pissed last night so hard to tell)

Very nice beans and would certainly have them again


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> 20g in VST approx 35g out in 33s and into a cortada, really nice a lot smokier than a flat white and real bitter choc flavours ( I think slight fudge undertones as well, but proper pissed last night so hard to tell)
> 
> Very nice beans and would certainly have them again


Slight hint of kebab in there too







?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bombed my way through the second bag this week . Mostly in small milk drinks , starting to get smoother and more chocolate, a really pleasant addition to the rave roaster , lost some of its cherryness gained a little nuttiness possibly. I've really enjoyed this bean this week , for me the smokeyness became more subdued, I enjoyed it as a short black also . Thanks a lot Rave and once again thanks a lot Dave .


----------



## Wobin19

Just opened first bag as I have resisted until now and from what I have read, its as good as its going to get now. After a few sink shots as Espresso; 17 in a 18 vst, considerably finer than the previous Union Revelation 24g out in 27seconds. Lovely velvety looking pour with the darker oils floating the crema. This really does remind me of those dark chocolates you get with the cherry centres, especially the lingering after taste. Nice, I like it a lot. The other half enjoyed it too in her flat white. This one aint gonna last long!


----------



## bubbajvegas

This is some of the nicest coffee I've ever had,will become a go to coffee when the bean is revealed and us available


----------



## Daren

I'm gutted.... Just finished my second bag and the last coffee was the best by far. I wish I held back now as these beans have really come into their own in the last couple of days. The smokeyness is more subtle and the overall taste is really smooth. Lovely in milk and a tasty espresso on its own. I'll be buying some more when all is revealed (I must remember to hold back next time!)

Thanks to Coffee chap for allowing me to be a guest.

This was my last flat white....


----------



## bubbajvegas

Got stacks of cherry and chocolate in this shot,perfect consistency/mouthfeel...love it


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm finding that it's suiting a 15g dose much more than an 18g. It just has an all round better mouthfeel with 15g


----------



## Daren

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm finding that it's suiting a 15g dose much more than an 18g. It just has an all round better mouthfeel with 15g


Totally agree


----------



## coffeechap

Dose wise that is spot on Geordie boy, I found the best shots from a 14 gram dose in a 15 gram vst. The bonus is I still have 750 grams waiting for me at home in its prime!!!!!


----------



## bronc

bubba, my mouth is watering right now. It's almost 8pm here but I'm craving an espresso!

PS Beautiful cup, by the way.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm finding that it's suiting a 15g dose much more than an 18g. It just has an all round better mouthfeel with 15g


Another for the lower dose. I found that 14 didn't work so well with me and the Classic. But 15g is a world apart compared to the 18g. Lower dose is much more complex IMHO


----------



## urbanbumpkin

16g dose this morning. Back in the world of Cherry. Great bean I have to say.


----------



## MarkyP

First shot of the day, in the standard L1 basket 15.5g in 25g out in 31 seconds... Absolutely fabulous shot, really tasty. I too would agree with others as being one of the best beans that I have tried, and can't wait to find out what it is.

Just pulled another shot using a 15g VST this time, shot was very quick - 14g in and 27g out over 27s. I thought this was going in the sink, but no, another really tasty shot.

Dare I say it, do we have a Jampit rival here?


----------



## Jollybean

Dropped from 18g dose to 15g based on others comments and wow what a difference for a straight espresso. Now I understand all the references to cherry flavours. Really great coffee. Thanks CC


----------



## coffeechap

One of the things that's great about this kind of group, is understanding coffe better. How many times would folk get the opportunity to realise that the best from a coffee could be a achieved from a lower dose? The success of this little club is the experimentation and committing the findings to the thread. I have really enjoyed the first batch of DSOL and long may it continue....


----------



## 4085

Are we still filling in the form thingy? For me, this ended up as a very nice bean, and I was sad to drink the last bag yesterday with friends. I am hope;less t describing flavour. What i did not though, was once again, this bean came into its own after 14 days plus of rest. A lovely dark liquid, good crema. I could pick up nuts of some sort but will leave the descriptions to others!

For me, there are two grades of coffee. Yes I enjoyed, No i did not. The former, both as espresso and in milk for me!

Well done Rob agin


----------



## Wobin19

Very interesting stuff on the lower dose recommendation. The smallest basket I have for the cherub is an 18g VST . I just tried a 16.5g dose with no adjustment to the grind or tamp and yes, it's even better. Less chocolate, but a new dimension is there especially the cherry which seems more pronounced and a little more nutty too. I thought it was great before, but now it's properly great. Still getting same volume out in the same time which seems odd to me - I would have expected to have to tighten up the grind for the lower dose but not so. Happy to fill in the form as a guest if its still needed.

I am glad I have only just started on this lot!


----------



## Wobin19

Jollybean said:


> Dropped from 18g dose to 15g based on others comments and wow what a difference for a straight espresso. Now I understand all the references to cherry flavours. Really great coffee. Thanks CC


Hi Jollybean, are you using an 18g basket too out of interest? Cheers.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Dammit, knew I should have got that 15g VST basket...


----------



## bignorry

Well I opened and finished first bag today,and like the others thought it lovely.Tightened the grind and it poured like a chocolate fountain and tasted as good then I dropped the weight and it came alive even more.This DSOL bean is AWESOME.Made a bad move by going finer again and soon realised although it needs a finer grind than the other rave beans less weight and harder tamp seem to suit it better for me


----------



## coffeechap

Can all members please check the DSOL private thread for the payment details, £60 into the account listed and state when it has been done please.


----------



## bignorry

will sort it tomorrow


----------



## bubbajvegas

Paid  .


----------



## CamV6

I echo everything that's ben said here about dropping the dosage. I dropped from 16, to 15 to 14 in a 15g VST and have seen the results steadily improve. I have also tightened the grind one notch from the point at 16g. At 14 g its still a little fast, I'm getting over 2floz at 28secs so am having to stop short at about 24-25 secs so I may try tamping a little harder or even one notch tighter again I really liked this bean before but am loving it now.

The flavours are cleaner and more apparent, really smooth, lovely rich mouth feel. Very sweet in its own right with a nice gentle smatter of chocolate a red fruits.

I can also identify the bean.

For the experts like me its a doddle.

Its called the f*kin lovely bean.

See, there. Easy.


----------



## bubbajvegas

CamV6 said:


> Its called the f*kin lovely bean.


I agree,was talkin to Dave and best i can describe is it tastes like damned good coffee,I have friends who have had coffee at mine that I thought was great but they've said "ooh there's a funny taste to this coffee" and that's cos they're used to instant and don't understand acidity and fruit tastes in coffee but they've all loved this bean and commented on it being great tasting coffee...so whilst for me it's not groundbreaking or challenging taste wise it is the best all rounder I've had and will be my go to bean in between different roasters or if having guests round...great bean


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks the big reveal.......

Sumatran jagong village, ( organic fair trade) bourbon, roasted at 3 degrees before second crack, rob toying with taking this back one degree, to reduce the smokey roasty profile that we found at the beginning, but overall happy happy with the roast and delighted with the feedback.


----------



## Jollybean

Hi Wobin19. I'm actually still using a 20 VST so massively under dosing but it still tastes great. I have a 17g strada basket which I will try out tomorrow to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Wobin19

I was hoping to order some more of this DSOL bean, Sumatan Jagong, but its not on their website just yet, but might be by next week. I just called them and they will roast some up now if there is enough interest.

Anyone else that might order some this week (would have to be by phone)? Rob said he would keep an eye on this post an judge interest. I hope to order 1Kg. Cheers.


----------



## MarkyP

I've still got 1/3 kg of fudge left and a full kg of jampit. I would definitely be up for ordering a significant amount in the future.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes I'd be up for some


----------



## drude

I'd be up for a bag too


----------



## ShortShots

That's good enough for me. I'll roast it tomorrow. Buy the Brazil Pantano YB and leave a comment asking for Jagong and I will make sure the swap is done.

Brooke


----------



## urbanbumpkin

it's already been said earlier on in this thread but i've found that the lower doses work best for this bean. Completely different flavours at 14g compared to 18g.


----------



## Wobin19

ShortShots said:


> That's good enough for me. I'll roast it tomorrow. Buy the Brazil Pantano YB and leave a comment asking for Jagong and I will make sure the swap is done.
> 
> Brooke


Great thank you very much, will put an order through now then. Cheers Brooke.


----------



## drude

Just placed an order for this - looking forward to trying it out after hearing so many great things when it was the DSOL bean. What was the recommended rest time?


----------



## coffeechap

got the best shots out of it between 14 and 20 days!!!! for anyone else interested Rave now have this available but not on the website, it is only available for foum members either ofer the Brazil Yellow Bourbon you must leave a comment saying you want a jagong swap alternatively give brook a call at RAVE.


----------



## drude

Just in time for half term, then


----------

